# Post Pictures of your Beer can finds



## 1930scans (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is me in a crawlspace under a building in Albuquqerque, New Mexico.  I'm holding an Eblings Crowntainer Beer can from the late 1940's...we found 105 of these cans along with another 100 cans of various types under there.  Let's see what cans you've found while dumping for bottles.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

here's a few cans I've found. "wooden shoe" cone top, "Manhattan Beer" flat top.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

this one I think is really cool. I paid $2 for it in a shop! "burger light" flat top unopened. here's the front


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

here's the tax seal on the front and it is still filled with beer!!!


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 1, 2006)

Cool finds  love the Burger can and sweet price................other two are great finds as well

 Here is some of mine





 Bottle is Drewrys 50s style no deposit/no return bottle.
 I would love to see of ther finds made and possibly work out some trades........


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll look around for the pic of my best beer can find ever. I was 12 years old when I found a Clipper pilsner beer cone top with the plane on it.  I have a picture of it somewhere. I sold mine but my cousin still has his that he found the same day. it's paint is flaking off but it has no major rust on it. here's a pic of a couple I've dug.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 1, 2006)

duh I didn't realize I already put them up here


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 2, 2006)

Haven't been able to find anything on this one...


----------

